# Tutorial: Pigment and Lash Look for AudreyNicole



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yay for my very first tutorial!  This took awhile I hope it helps some of you out.  I changed the lips to something more nude.

You will need:
 Face: Studio Fix Nc30
Eyes: Corn s/s, Gracious me s/s, Goldmine e/s, Fuschia pigment, Violet pigment, Grape Pigment, White Pigment Milani black liquidliner, Mac #7 lashes, Zoomlash zoomblack mascara, lash glue
Cheeks: Springsheen Blush, Shimpagne mineralize skinfinish
Brushes:109, 213, 219, 242, 252, 266, sephora all over shader(brow highlight), and a  lip brush











We will begin with the eyes.

































Sweep liquid liner across the top lashline, building if you get it uneven. On the outer corners I only had about a quarter of an inch cat eye, barely noticeable. This line will help hide the edge of the fake lashes.








apply a thin layer of lash glue on the lash, wait 30 seconds and stick on.. the weight of the glue actually helps guide them on, get the base of the lash next to your lash base. You may have to get close to the mirror.




























Now go back and clean up any lines around the eyes and check all over for blending issues..  Seamless..okay good..
This is the finished Look.


----------



## user6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that looks awesome!!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 11, 2006)

HOTT! ♥


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 11, 2006)

this is so pretty! thank youuu..and you have a very pretty eye color!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

You are so effing cute.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 11, 2006)

you look amazing!!! i liek your technique


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 11, 2006)

You're sucha hottie hot hottie! Very pretty


----------



## Jaim (Jul 11, 2006)

What a great tutorial.


----------



## Wishie88 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very awesome tutorial!
I love the colors!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the positive responses


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the great tut


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 12, 2006)

These colors are amazing together!! Terrific tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love falsies!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great; the narrative was good.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2006)

you look amazing even without makeup, i'm jealous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 12, 2006)

so pretty. i love the lips!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 12, 2006)

Ohhh, I can't wait to try this!!  I am waiting on a Grape pigment sample to arrive and then LOOK OUT!  Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 12, 2006)

U look hot!!!  U even look beautiful without makeup!!  I'm jealous


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 12, 2006)

That is stunning.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Showtime (Jul 13, 2006)

You made that look easy. Wow.


----------



## coco.butter. (Jul 14, 2006)

omg that looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good stuff hun


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2006)

You are so talented!  Can I come over so you can do my make up!?!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks for all your wonderful comments girls!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow you make that look so easy!


----------



## sabsoobah (Sep 4, 2006)

you look very very nice and great ..thank you


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Sep 5, 2006)

holy shit this is so hottt


----------



## poppy z (Sep 5, 2006)

I love that look. I must buy mac n°7 lashes!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 5, 2006)

Awsome tut


----------



## BoLivia Bug (Nov 21, 2006)

So glamorous! ^^ I would've never thought those colors would look so good blended together.


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

REALLY PRETTY.


----------



## Street Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for this tutorial!!!  It is extremely helpful!!!  Beautiful look


----------



## bli5s (Nov 22, 2006)

Love the outstanding colours...loooks great on ur skin!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 22, 2006)

Great job, I love it =]


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, lots of cute colours


----------



## oh_beth (Dec 10, 2006)

that looks fantastic! love it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks girls!


----------



## sel00187 (Jan 6, 2007)

you always look amazing in your tuts and fotds.


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for a great tutorial, very helpful.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 14, 2007)

omg somehow i overlooked this tut nd now that i've seen it i MUST try it!!! sooo gorgeous!


----------



## BohemianSheila (Aug 15, 2007)

Superhot - I didn't recognize you for a minute!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

This was the best.  I actually think that I can try something like it.  I got some sticks and some pigments.  (((Crossing fingers)))  Everybody that sees me is like, "What is that on your eyes?"  LOL

Man, you look beautiful.  This was a wonderful tutorial.  Great job.  You rock!


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

Amazing tutorial, thanks.


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 15, 2007)

oh wow this is amazing! I've never thought that those colors would go together, but they do! very beautiful!


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow!  Looks fantastic- great job!


----------



## breathless (Aug 16, 2007)

that turned out REALLY great!


----------



## pichima (Aug 26, 2007)

fantastic tut!!!
thanks a lot
it came out gorgeous


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 26, 2007)

you are gorgeous girl!  your big eyes and cute hair totally remind me of twiggy.


----------



## milamonster (Sep 29, 2007)

can you pm what mixing medium is &where I would find that? i cant find this


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow I love the bright colors! Yay!


----------



## krnangel33 (Sep 30, 2007)

i love the colors 
it`s rlly preeeeeeeety!


----------



## Keysten (Sep 30, 2007)

beautiful colors!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 2, 2007)

awww hot!!! i love the colors .. it looks awsome!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd totally forgotten about this tutorial until i came across it again browsing the tutorials.  Thanks for the compliments on it.  I think since its so old hopefully some of my skills have improved.  I think i'm going to recreate this look today for fun.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 9, 2008)

Your eyes are so pretty! And love all the colors!! Thanks for tut!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 9, 2008)

That is beautiful.  You look so great!  You are very naturally pretty as well, your skin is so nice!


----------



## prettyeagle (Mar 14, 2008)

You are gorgeous even w/o MU! Love your skin and eyes!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2008)

you got gorgeous eyes!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2009)

thanks to all those that posted a thank you.  My makeup style/skills have improved alot. I can't believe how old this thread is, lol, i said the almost same thing a year ago, weird!  I still love rainbow eyes too!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 2, 2009)

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING! I love it! It's very beautiful and you have very nice skin btw!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

great look


----------

